# Help me overclock my system!!!



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

What I have atm:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
Intel Quad Core Q8200
inno3d 9800GTX+ 512MB
4GB G Skill DDR2 1066 RAM
Thermaltake V9 Case
Coolermaster extreme power duo 650W PSU

All I have to cool the system is the case, I dont have any extra fans or cooling systems installed.

If someone could clue me in on CPU voltages and the like I would be appreciative. I will be happy if my CPU gets overclocked to about 2.7ghz.

Under CPU-Z it goes my DRAM frequency is 400mhz, does that sound right?

Thanks guys


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

you will need extra cooling if you do overclock


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What Mobo?
Your 1066 RAM should be showing about 533MHz.


----------



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

woops i forgot to include my motherboard wow sorry

its an Asus P5Q-PRO

if i can have a basic idea on what voltages and stuff to use for a SAFE overclock of around 2.6 or 2.7ghz that would be great.

Thanks guys


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you read the link I gave you it's all in there.

You do not need to raise voltages unless your system becomes unstable or you are going for a high overclock.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Q8200 is rated at up to a VCore of 1.3625V, but only increase voltage if it's unstable at the clock setting you're trying for.

The P5Q Pro is a good board to overclock on, so you're good in that department. Power supply... Is not great. The eXtreme power is CM's junk line of PSUs (anemic +12V rails, low efficiency, group voltage regulation, loose noise control, etc.). I'd want to see one of our recommended brands in there, or at least an OCZ or something.
Recommended PSU brands:
Corsair
SeaSonic
CWT
PC Power and Cooling
CoolerMaster Real Power Pro
Thermaltake Toughpower


Also, without an aftermarket CPU cooler you might have difficulty getting to 2.7GHz. The quad cores get hot fast. 2.5-2.6 might be doable, but you'll be running hot on the stock heatsink.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

going to 2.7 probably wont need the voltages raised as it's hardley a huge overclock.


----------



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

why does cpu z say that my cpu is running at 2ghz for? (333.3 x 6) But then everywhere else says its running at 2.33ghz.

and why cant i change the cpu ratio setting to 7.0 for? Every time I do change it I look back in cpu z and its still 6.0?

Someone please help me out?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

All bios have a setting which reduces the speed of a cpu to a low setting when it is not doing anything intesive. For Intel cpus this will be called Intel speedstep and C1E you can disable them in the bios which will make your cpu stay at full speed all the time.

Intel speedstep and C1E are used to conserve power and energy.

When you overclock you disable these whilst stress testing the cpu and getting all your settings right but some people enable them later on and some people don't.

You don't really notice a difference when overclocking when your just using your computer normally only in cpu intensive apps like a slightly faster boot up time and in games.


----------



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok one more question:

i just changed my dram so in cpu-z it says that my dram frequency is operating at 531mhz (which is the closest i could get to 533). I also changed my dram voltage to 2.1

Is this perfectly fine? Will I run into any problems running my RAM like this?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Whenever overclocking or changing settings it is wise to stress the cpu or ram this will tell you if there are problems

you could use memtest for this but it would be wiser to use prime95 and run the test that uses lots of ram since thats what you have changed.


----------



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

yes i will do

but since my ram is 1066 my dram frequency should be set at 533 shouldnt it?

it started off at 400mhz


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes the dram speed should be double the fsb speed so as in my case my ram (1066MHz) is running at 866 because I have overlocked which makes my fsb 433


----------



## stipes (Oct 20, 2009)

my fsb is 354 though and my dram frequency is 531 (in cpu-z)...

have i done something wrong?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you switched intel speedstep and c1e off?

are your ram sticks running in dual channel mode?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

stipes said:


> my fsb is 354 though and my dram frequency is 531 (in cpu-z)...
> 
> have i done something wrong?


Nothing's wrong, that's fine. You're running a 2:3 FSB:RAM divider.

I'm currently running my E4500 at 355 FSB and RAM at 532.5, similar to what you're doing.


----------

